# Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet



## pema (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
heute war ein aufregender Tag für uns. 
Beim Hundespaziergang im botanischen Garten der RUB bin ich über einen - aus den Nest gefallenen- Zwergvogel gestolpert. 
Um diese Jahreszeit sieht man ja öfters tote Nestlinge am Boden liegen...aber der Kerl lebte noch:shock Keine Federn, Augen noch zu...also: wo ist sein Nest?
Kein Nest zu entdecken (wir sind sogar in den Baum geklettert---nichts). Das Würstchen lag neben einem schon toten Geschwisterchen, aber er schien den Kampf noch nicht aufgegeben zu haben. 

Also habe ich es mitgenommen. In meinem warmen Händen wurde der Zwerg ganz ruhig...nur sobald ich die hohlen Hände etwas öffnete streckte er sofort seinen wackeligen Kopf heraus und zeigte mit seinem weit geöffneten Schnabel an: HUNGER!
Zuhause wurde er warm eingepackt und als Notfallmahlzeit bekam er etwas Hundefutter (soll man nicht machen!! - aber besser als verhungern, hat mir später die Fachfrau gesagt).
Nach einer kurzen I-Net Recherche wusste ich, dass ich den Kerl nicht aufziehen kann...alle 15 Min. füttern!! - mein Jahresurlaub wäre hin (mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ihn jetzt nicht nehmen kann).
Dank I-Net bin ich schnell an eine Wildvogelstation in meiner Nähe geraten. 20 Min. späetr waren wir mit dem Würsten da und er wurde sofort auf eine Wärmeflasche gepackt und bekam...nach der Identifizierung: eine Amsel...ein paar aufgetaute Grillen in den hungrigen Schlund gesteckt.

Wenn er überlebt - so hat die Fachfrau gesagt - soll er Felix heißen. Zwei Tage alt, aus dem Nest auf den Gehweg gefallen, Glück gehabt, dass er sofort gefunden wurde und dann noch groß werden...das muß ein wahrer Felix sein

petra


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hallo  Petra,
toll


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Klasse 

Bestimmt ein Opfer seines stärkeren Geschwisterchens...


----------



## elkop (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

... oder vielleicht eines kuckuckskindes???


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Klasse Petra,
man fühlt sich richtig gut, wenn man helfen konnte, nicht wahr?
Nu', Daumen gedrückt, daß der kleine Felix es packt.


----------



## Springmaus (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hallo,

 Toll gemacht.

Ich wünsche dem kleinen auch alles gute. In richtige Hände wird er eine Change haben


----------



## docmatze (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*



Grüße
Matze


----------



## pema (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hallo zusammen,
seit heute heißt der Vogelzwerg: Leo...der Löwenherzige...so hat ihn seine neue Pflegemutti jetzt getauft.
Er lebt noch. Ich habe heute  nachgefragt. Laut Auskunft ihrer Fachkollegen soll er erst ungef. 16 Stunden alt gewesen sein, als ich ihn gefunden habe. 
Er hatte Durchfall und Erbrechen in den letzten zwei Tagen...aber seit heute geht es ihm wesentlich besser. Und das Ganze scheint ein wirkliches Wunder zu sein, denn selbst die Fachfrau war richtig begeistert darüber, dass ein so kleines Würstchen es schafft, deshalb hat sie ihn jetzt Leo genannt...der Kleine will wirklich leben
Bald werde ich ihn mal besuchen...also: nicht einfach weitergehen - schauen und ggf. handeln. Hilfe kann jedes Lebewesen gebrauchen.

petra


----------



## Springmaus (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hallo,

das :knuddel:knuddel:knuddel muss jetzt sein.

Freuen mich für den Kleinen Leo.


----------



## pema (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hallo zusammen,

hier jetzt das Resultat der ganzen Aktion:
Leo - 14 Tage alt
3
Eine Amsel ist es doch nicht geworden - trotz der großen Füße
Ich tippe mal auf Tannenmeise oder Kohlmeise...ist mir aber völlig 'Wurst'...in 1-2 Wochen soll es dann in die große weite Welt gehen - aber nur, wenn die Wettervorhersage gut ist...so sagte die Pflegemutti.
Genug hat sie ja zu tun...wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht. 

petra


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Hat sich ja prächtig entwickelt.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heute - HOFFENTLICH - ein kleines Leben gerettet*

Wie niedlich ... 

Mandy


----------

